# OMG is somethings wrong ?? Im so worried !!!!!!!!!!!!



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok something is not ok here Eve is not being coorperative shes not comfortable at all when they latch on to thrink milk she licks them so much they loose grip she moves and moves lays on them buries them in the blankets. AM I DOING SOMETHING WRONG :smcry::smcry:Im trying to help her but as soon as i get them latched on she manages to move again and again. THE little boy does have a clef palate no lip i believe thats what you call it i called the vet i fed the puppy all day today vet said as long as he is not crying or cold he will br finr until tomorrow. One of the girls cries trying to get under EVE latches on the second born just loves to sleep vet told me to feed all three. I need help how can i make EVE comfortable i have her in a plastic container pretty wide and long but to mee seems to be not working but when i took them out of the container and placed her and the puppies on a thick warm blanket in the xpen the quilt is one of my queen size quilts. She gets stressed and tries to move the blanket out of the way she only likes her puppies in that plastic container i believe its not allowing her the space needed to be comfortable. She steps on the puppies constantly is she hurting them God i have so many concerns right now. Is the little boy going to survive what does cleff palate mean i noticed it when i went to feed him today please anyone help first thing tomorrow is our appointment.....


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Call me.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

I just googled clef pelete i cant tell if thats what the little boy has he looks like he has no top lip but his suction is good with the nurser im using.. Im going to take pictures and post them im starting to think im calling a different vet and going tonight....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sweetie, I haven't known you for too long, but I know that you do have a tendency to ::w00t: You will get better advice from more experienced breeders, but for the moment. Relax. Take a deep breath. Trust that mommy has instinct to guide her. Think Zen. That means that just maybe every puppy will not survive, but nature will take it's course. Listen to Eve...she is listening to the great Mommy mind in the big universe. 

Relax, take a deep deep breath. And if Mary has better advice...listen to her.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you Mary thank you so much i dont know what i would do with out SM ... Im going to go take care of EVE and the babies and just relax and be OK with what is Gods will i know he always takes care of my family and today i will have faith and hope that everything will work out... good night i love you guys...


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh Sweetie, I haven't known you for too long, but I know that you do have a tendency to ::w00t: You will get better advice from more experienced breeders, but for the moment. Relax. Take a deep breath. Trust that mommy has instinct to guide her. Think Zen. That means that just maybe every puppy will not survive, but nature will take it's course. Listen to Eve...she is listening to the great Mommy mind in the big universe.
> 
> Relax, take a deep deep breath. And if Mary has better advice...listen to her.


 

:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch: ZENNNNNNNNN :blush::blush::blush: on my mind


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This may be really hard for you to accept, but maybe Eve is rejecting the boy because she knows he won't survive. Very hard to accept, but you should trust nature. We cannot fix everything...sometimes we need to let it go. Sigh. It may be the hardest thing you ever do...trust nature...trust Eve's natural instinct.

I may be stoned for saying this, but I do believe in letting sweet, loving Nature take her course.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Call Mary!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope she called Mary. There are things she can do to help.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Geeze I hope you called Mary too. Take advice from an experienced breeder who's offering to help. God does take care of us but he's also given us people to help us. If you remember, Luke was a physician.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just checking in on the babies this morning.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Eve is a new mum ,this is her first litter so like all new mums she needs a helping hand , she is trying to bury her pups under blankets be couse she is stressed ,and may not like human contact .. i bet shes panting a lot too
Suga would do this ,place her in a quiet room , or cover her crate with a blanket and put the pups and mum inside , check every 30 mins at first ,
hope fully she will be ok ,
weighing the pups daily will help so long as they are gaining weight mum is 
feeding ,hungry pups will cry out ,so latch them on to a nipple pressing down just a bove the nipple to help the milk come through ,switch nipples regualy as it help to add to the milk flow ...
also make sure mum is cleaning her babies bottoms ,
if not wet a cotton ball in warm water and rub gently up and down 
this will help the pup to pee and poop ,this you will need to do 2 hourly ..its going to be a long road ,i hope every thing works out ((hugs)) jo .


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ursula called me less than a minute after I posted. I called her this morning as soon as I got in my car and got my cell phone recharged but got her voicemail. She is probably at the vet. It sure is nerve wracking when puppy whelping is a first time experience for both the human and the dog. I'm sure Ursula will send an update when she can. Right now her focus is where it should be ... on mama and her babies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

From what Ursula wrote it did sound like she was calling Mary. I'm sure she's at the vet and getting help. Praying for all the pups and Eve. Don't moms sometimes reject their pups, and do they learn to accept them?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

From what Ursula described, and Jo just posted about, it appears (totally normal) that mama is nervous and needs to be reassured that she's doing a good job with her new babies. I don't think mama is rejecting any of her babies.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad she called you Mary. We'll all just be anxious aunties while waiting to hear an update. I'm sure Ursula is exhausted at this point.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness! am I late to this thread! I didn't even realize the pups were born!!! I sure hope all goes well with mom and babies....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just checking in and hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No word yet??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary and Jo -- that's exactly what my thoughts are.

You need to gently hold mom down while the puppies nurse until Eve gets the idea that this is how it's done. Licking is also normal but you sometimes have to hold the puppy up to the Mom's mouth to have her lick the areas for elimination (pee pee and poop). That's what stimulates the puppies to go to the bathroom. Burying is also normal. That's why I never use many blankets or towels in the whelping box. Instead I use a comforter that is difficult to move.

Glad that Ursula called Mary. I know that helped her a lot and put her mind at ease. The little boy doesn't sound good, but I'll be anxious to hear what the Vet has to say.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm really nervous since we haven't heard any updates.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She may have had to go back to work.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

So sorry it has been a trying day i lost my phone and just walked in the door.. Yes the little boy has a cleft palete .. He wighs 4.5 ounces his lungs are clear vet send me home with intructions on how to feed him and referred me to a lady who has raised a puppy with a cleft palete and no surgery.. It wan be done with patience and diligence he is on amoxicillin 2 drops 2 times a day and that is to help prevent pneumonia which is the cause of death in cleft palete puppies. I contacted the lady she will be here this evening to help show me evertything i need to do. I am alss prepared that i can loose him and he wont survive but i am willing to accept that. The puppy is not suffering i have been doing due diligence with feeding and what a miracle i happenned to of kept fluids out of his lungs not knowing what i was doing i Thank God for that... Eve as doing great your going to laugh i kept saying today Juliets puppies my mind was not in its right place the dr looks at me and says she doesnt look like Juliet to me :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. He gave Eve a shot oxytosin to clean her ... The other puppies are healthy Girl # 1 weighs 9.5 ounces :w00t: Girly #2 7.5 no cleft palete with them :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: AFter speaking with Mary last night i took her suggestions and it worked well with EVE i had to take charge it being her first time and show her to lay down and keep her down and so far so good. I am hungry going to feed myself and get ready to feed the little boy... ill be back later :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So relieved Juliet. Boy, does SM know it's stuff or what? :thumbsup: Between figuring cleft palate, virtually no less, and then Mary's terrific advice and others I know that you're on the right track. He's a very little one but I know some of the little guys make up for it later. So glad the vet was so helpful and I do recall others a while back with pups with cleft palate and they were okay. Is surgery very expensive?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Ursula....if you are still having trouble getting Eve to cleanse the pups' hiney's, just finger a little smear of butter on the area (hiney) and she'll do her job!!

I was told that with a litter of Yorkie pups and it worked like a charm....mom got the message and continued the cleansing. Only took one treatment of butter to do the trick.

Hope the little guy makes it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> So relieved Juliet. Boy, does SM know it's stuff or what? :thumbsup: Between figuring cleft palate, virtually no less, and then Mary's terrific advice and others I know that you're on the right track. He's a very little one but I know some of the little guys make up for it later. So glad the vet was so helpful and I do recall others a while back with pups with cleft palate and they were okay. Is surgery very expensive?


Sue -- I knew immediately that the boy had a clef. Too many years of breeding experience.

It would be best to tube fed the boy if he's going to make it, but it takes a lot of practice to be able to tube fed correctly -- especially without getting fluid in his lungs and creating pneumonia. Glad that someone is going to show Ursula how to tube feed. You could never get it without having someone show you.

I was so lucky when I started breeding the Lhasas because one of my BFFs was my Vet's wife and tech assistant. She would help me or make Steve help me because of our friendship. I learned so much from her -- but I also helped her when she was whelping her Pugs (which are much harder than Lhasas). Steve meet me at the clinic several times in the middle of the night or over the weekend -- and he wouldn't do that for most anyone else. 

Praying that the boy with make it -- but it's really in God's hands and may be better if he passes. 

So happy to hear that the girls are doing well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks for keeping us posted, Ursula. You are doing a fantastic job. I wish I lived nearby and could come help you.*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Praying for all of you, dear Ursula.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Ursula))) I would hug you in person if I could. You seem less stressed and I hope you're getting rest! You (and Eve and the babies) will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I just talked to Ursula and all I can say is WOW! Eve and her babies could not have found a better caretaker. Ursula's instincts are spot on. She knows how to describe a situation, asks the right questions, listens to the answers and does what needs to get done. I don't know many, myself included, who would be able to stay so composed and level headed when dealing with what she's got on her plate! God bless you, Ursula, for all that you are doing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job Ursula! Just thinking of you and the new family and hoping it all goes well for you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just read this thread for the first time. Didn't know the pups were born. Keep up the good work Ursula. You are very lucky to have Mary to help you. She is one of the best:thumbsup:.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

MaryH said:


> I just talked to Ursula and all I can say is WOW! Eve and her babies could not have found a better caretaker. Ursula's instincts are spot on. She knows how to describe a situation, asks the right questions, listens to the answers and does what needs to get done. I don't know many, myself included, who would be able to stay so composed and level headed when dealing with what she's got on her plate! God bless you, Ursula, for all that you are doing.


:goodpost::goodpost:

I think we can all agree, Ursala you are an angel! This all happened so suddenly for you and, without hesitation, you were so determined to do everything you needed to do to keep Eve and her puppies safe and loved. Imagine what would have happened if you had not stepped up to the plate?! Eve's original owner likely would not have the dedication and patience to go through all of this. I'm praying baby boy makes it through this! You just keep up the positive energy around the house and know that you helped save their lives! You are so special.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ursala, if Mary says you're doing a great job, then that's a great sign for you! Congratulations for being so observant and being such a good surrogate mom to these three little angels!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Ursula, you are amazing! I am so impressed with how you have handled this difficult situation. Eve is a lucky girl and thanks to Romeo and Juliet for sharing their Mommy right now.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ursula I can't imagine a better compliment then the one Mary gave you. Way to go girl! No matter what happens, we all know you have done better then most of us could and sweet Eve and those precious babies are in very good hands. I know you must be exhausted. I'll be praying for you and those precious babies.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow I missed when were the babies born? I will be praying for you and the mom and puppy's, Mary will be a great help for you. I know your tired make sure you take good care of yourself.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR KIND WORDS, INSPIRATION AND SUPPORT IM JUST DOING WHAT A MOMMY WOULD DO. I CAN TRULY SAY I UNDERSTAND WHY A PERSON SHOULD NOT BREED UNLESS THEY ARE A RESPONSIBLE BREEDER AND KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING THIS IS NOT FAIR TO THAT BABY BOY. I AM TRULY EXHAUSTED THE LADY WAS A GREAT TEACHER TUBE FEEDING IS THE BEST WAY SHE SHOWED ME EVERYTHING I HAD TO DO AND SO FAR SO GOOD I JUST FED MY LITTLE MAN BEFORE I LEAVE FOR WORK AND SHE WILL BE AT OUR HOUSE TODAY TO FEED HIM UNTIL MY DH FEELS COMFORTABLE DOING IT I KNOW HE CAN DO IT HES SCARED OF HURTING THE BABY. MY DH IS MY HERO HE HAS BEEN THERE FOR THE KIDS AND ME AND EVERYHTING FROM DINNER TO HELPING ME IN ANYHTING I NEED.. I LOVE HIM SO MUCH I HAVENT HAD TIME FOR ANYHTING ELSE BUT EVE AND THE PUPPIES BUT I MADE A LITTLE BIT OF TIME LAST NIGHT ALL MY KIDS THAT INCLUDED ROMEO & JULIET:chili::chili::chili:THEY HAVE BEEN GREAT WITH SHARING MOMMY :chili:MARY THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU I AM TRULY BLESSED TO BE ABLE TO GET YOUR HELP ITS A PRIVELEDGE.....:wub::wub::wub::wub: I WANTED TO SAY HELLO TO EVERYONE AND LET YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THIS ALL MEANS TO ME I HOPE TO SOON BE BACK ENJOYING SM WHEN THINGS GET BACK TO NORMAL SMOOCHESSSSSS...........................:smootch::smootch::smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You're doing an amazing job, Ursula. I can't even imagine what could have happened if you didn't take her in. Take care of yourself as well and applause for your great hubby for being such a help.:aktion033:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Ursula i am praying that God gives you the strengh you need ,thank you for being you and doing your best ,i'm living in ireland i have bred maltese and shitzu pups for 20 plus years so i know how tired you must be ..thinking of you and sending you a little gift of prayers . plus a little kiss for mum and her pups xxx God bless


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What an experience!! ......Dr. Ursula!!!! :aktion033:

If Mary says you're doing a great job....that means a lot!! I'm sure this is something you'll remember as long as you live. And you can be proud of what you've done. :thumbsup:

I hope in the coming days, you'll be able to snap a picture or two for us...:innocent:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

romeo&juliet said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR KIND WORDS, INSPIRATION AND SUPPORT IM JUST DOING WHAT A MOMMY WOULD DO. I CAN TRULY SAY I UNDERSTAND WHY A PERSON SHOULD NOT BREED UNLESS THEY ARE A RESPONSIBLE BREEDER AND KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING THIS IS NOT FAIR TO THAT BABY BOY. I AM TRULY EXHAUSTED THE LADY WAS A GREAT TEACHER TUBE FEEDING IS THE BEST WAY SHE SHOWED ME EVERYTHING I HAD TO DO AND SO FAR SO GOOD I JUST FED MY LITTLE MAN BEFORE I LEAVE FOR WORK AND SHE WILL BE AT OUR HOUSE TODAY TO FEED HIM UNTIL MY DH FEELS COMFORTABLE DOING IT I KNOW HE CAN DO IT HES SCARED OF HURTING THE BABY. MY DH IS MY HERO HE HAS BEEN THERE FOR THE KIDS AND ME AND EVERYHTING FROM DINNER TO HELPING ME IN ANYHTING I NEED.. I LOVE HIM SO MUCH I HAVENT HAD TIME FOR ANYHTING ELSE BUT EVE AND THE PUPPIES BUT I MADE A LITTLE BIT OF TIME LAST NIGHT ALL MY KIDS THAT INCLUDED ROMEO & JULIET:chili::chili::chili:THEY HAVE BEEN GREAT WITH SHARING MOMMY :chili:MARY THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU I AM TRULY BLESSED TO BE ABLE TO GET YOUR HELP ITS A PRIVELEDGE.....:wub::wub::wub::wub: I WANTED TO SAY HELLO TO EVERYONE AND LET YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THIS ALL MEANS TO ME I HOPE TO SOON BE BACK ENJOYING SM WHEN THINGS GET BACK TO NORMAL SMOOCHESSSSSS...........................:smootch::smootch::smootch:


Great post re:breeding. And Kudos to you for the job you have taken on and to Mary for giving her help to you in your hour of need! And now we need to see puppy pictures!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Great post re:breeding. And Kudos to you for the job you have taken on and to Mary for giving her help to you in your hour of need! And now we need to see puppy pictures!!


 
Thank you look under EVE's Pregnancy their is some in that thread and heres some more just doind a fly bye gotta run :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How's the little boy doing? Just checking in.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

The little boy is doing great from what i can see hes loving the feedings nice full tummy :chili::chili: it scared me to think i wasnt going to be able to do it ... But im doing it and as long as i make sure he is swallowing the tube with ease and breathing no problems and the measurent of the tube was correct... My biggest problem was calming my hand not to let it shake form being nervous ..I just always have to make sure I am very calm and around me i close my door and clear my mind and feed :blush::blush::blush:him he pooped on me right after his feeding tonight at 7 :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::aktion033::aktion033: Eve is also stimulating him after every feeding so i was happy to see no problems with that shes has been calmer with laying down still has her times where she tries to move and they stay stuck on her nipples man the two girls have a grip........... Shes also starting to come out the pen and play a little for about a minute or two and then she goes back especially when she hears me come home shes back at the front door waiting on me :wub::wub: and then goes back to the room and in the pen when i come inside. I just purchased the a scale that measures in gram i will be weighing him at 
9 pm feeding and keeping a chart in grams .. hope everyone is doing ok hugs and kisses to all .................


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

it sounds like everything is 100% under control. I echo what others have said - you are doing a GREAT job!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ursula, can I fly you up here the next time I have a litter? You can whelp the litter and I'll post the updates on SM! Keep up the great work!:aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm praying for all of you, and I know many more are also. hugs to you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He pooped on you!! That gives you a very special bond with him, lol.

Ursala, as everyone else is saying, you are doing an awesome job!!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Ursala, I am so proud of you and what a great job you are doing. Eve and her babies are in the very best hand. 

The picture of all three babies is just so sweet, and it is hard to believe just how small the little boy is compared to his sisters.

Thank you for all you have done for Eve and her babies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He pooped on you. :w00t: See it all comes back to poop on SM. Isn't that a sign of good luck? In some culture? Somewhere? Anyway, you're getting the midwife, wet nurse award of the year with this litter. So glad things are going so well. Keep up the good work and try to get some quiet "me" time to help you relax even more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you for the pictures, How adorable!! (how did you have the time??lol) and yes you should be proud of yourself and so pleased to see them thriving with your care. 
I hope everyone had a restful night.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Ursula ,your doing a great job ,thank you for all the updates ..God bless ..


----------

